# Future cities...



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

Ya Mar said:


> That is very interesting becasue Mars has dust stroms that can be 100's of miles wide with winds up to 200 miles per hour. Although if humans ever inhabit Mars, by then we will hopefully know how to create atmospheres which will remain stable.


The atmospheric pressure on Mars is so low that even a 200mph tornado would be like a small gust of wind!


----------



## Zaki (Apr 16, 2005)

I dont think we will be living on other planets that soon. Maybe have small colonies but nothing large scale. I mean we havent been back to the moon for 33 years. I think the huge amounts of sprawl we see in the US will be gone and replaced by much more efficient and dense cities. As people from my generation and next generation start to move into the work environment i think we will be able to fix the mess the current generation created and by that time i think everything will run on clean energy. Also i am preety sure the cities will be much bigger than today's cities (maybe several cities with 100 million metro populations) though i doubt the growth of cities will be as large.


----------



## rocky (Apr 20, 2005)

you guys should study demography more.


----------



## UWMilwaukeeJay (Sep 15, 2005)

for all saying the earth will get destroyed, well society keeps coming up with new ways in to improve, in 50 years the air pollution rates have diminished and also eventually the energy source will have to be reinvented instead of gasoline, which could drop global warming.


----------



## sudburyboy (Nov 28, 2005)

this might get a little complex:

In order for the world to occupy its current land usage at 6.1 billion inhabitants, in the year 2250, the worlds average inhabitants /sq km would have to increase by twice the current level, that is 35 people /sq km, compared to todays 12 people /sq km. most inhabitants would be forced into huge sprawling areas as proven by urbanisation rates. 

Currently the worlds projected urbanisation rates are growing on average by 0.46 % per year so by the year 2250 ,considering that the rates remain at todays level, 100% of the worlds population will live in an urban area of over 5000 inhabitants. with the lack of rural areas caused by sprawling urban centers, farmed land will be extremely rare, and workers to cultivate the land will be nonexistant as they will (assuming urbanisation rates remain at todays levels) be in urban areas.

A lack of consistent food, paired with an extremely high population, food prices will inflate. A wave of poverty, famine and disease ( mainly in areas with inareas with costly medical systems would strike the earth.

govornments would turn somewhat comunist and force some inhabitants into rural areas, causing mass anarchy, riots and possible military action.

sound about accurate ?

or we could see all of it comming and plan accordingly, creating a world government along with density control agencies, that spread population out on a more sustainable plan. Building taller highrises to accomodate the growth in demand for housing, thus not entirely diminishing arrable land for crops, and the workforce to cultivate them, and ultimately avoiding one hell of a mess.


----------



## VanSeaPor (Mar 12, 2005)

The large urban areas will be entire green and pretty much the only man made structures would be 1000-3000 metre high buildings a few miles apart, each housing anywhere between 250,000-1,000,000 people, and the Burj Dubai will start the trend. In a city of 60 mil, these buildings and will take up about 1/10 of the are of todays LA. Beyond that will be smaller apartments of 300-500metres in height, followed by ones between 50-100metres. Beyond that will be dense single-family homes. The city of 60 million will only take up 4/5 of today's LA. Some of today's historic skylines will be made into heritage parks like Manhattan and Dubai. Small cities will be rare.

There will be underwater domes which will each contain about 50,000. They will also contain parks and stadiums. The moon will be colonised the same way.

There will be alot land for crops, and most of these will be made around areas like the Great Plains. Pollution will be unheard of, as most of the world will commute in public transportation and about 1/6 of all people will own a flying car. Buildings will be very power efficient. The trends really started taking off around 2000, but the scare had started before that. Most public transportation will be magnetic, as will lifts. Most power will be made from huge Solar power stations or tidal stations. 

Borders will still exist, but every country will have similar laws. As global free trade expands, it will be next to impossible to wage a war against another as every nation will rely on every other for products. Waste will be either recycled or burned on the moon, and another smaller moon will be underway and will be used primarily for utilities and storage. The new moon will be built primarily of asteroids.

Most construction will be privately funded, with a much smaller government. The largest economies are:

1) China
2) Japan
3) India
4) USA
5) Europe (Europe became a single state in 2076)
6) UAE

The UN will be abloshed in the late 22nd century as most nations see little use for it.

Children in the suburbs will be home-schooled. Everyone else will probably walk. Most people will take a massive subway system to work, with a tunnel connecting America and Europe, and others connecting Australia and NZ, Japan and China, Europe and North Africa.

Most resources are extracted asteroids or Mars.


----------



## F-ian (Oct 29, 2005)

I'm Thinking of Coruscant


----------



## Metropolitan (Sep 21, 2004)

VanSeaPor said:


> The largest economies are:
> 
> 1) China
> 2) Japan
> ...


That's not really serious right ? Why Japan 2nd ? For the UAE to reach anything, it would have to become a United Arabia... Don't tell me you imagine that country of 2.5 million people could become a superpower...


----------



## Metropolitan (Sep 21, 2004)

Ya Mar said:


> What they use to think cities would look like


This picture is very nice because it perfectly shows the natural flaws of anticipations.

Indeed, we tend to anticipate the future as an extrapolation of current trends... For instance, in the beginning of the 20th century, megacities were considered as a groovy thing as pictured in your image. In the 70's, we imagined that all people in the future would wear silver stuff (showing the bad taste of that period). And today, we imagine the future as something respectful of nature, clean, with no pollution, green, because that's what we like today.

The fact is there's no way to anticipate accurately the future.


----------



## bob rulz (Oct 20, 2005)

Well, hmmm. The population growth is supposed to level off by the year 2050 at about 12 or 13 billion, but by that time we will have improved technology to allow for more sustainable growth and hopefully the population won't level off. In 250 years there will be no "third-world countries" and "first-world countries", the average life expectancy will be 90-100 years, and everything in the world will be powered by fusion. Fusion power would completely eliminate all controversy over power generation, as it is clean, safe, and reliable. No waste byproducts or chance of a meltdown could occur from fusion. Cities will be dense and environmentally-efficient, and most farms and mines will be almost completely automated. Construction will be much faster and better, due to nanotechnology advancements, and many city areas will be filled with 2,000-4,000 foot tall structures. Most people will still live in single-family homes in the outskirts, cause I don't think that will ever change. School and the way it factors into succes in life will actually make sense. Most mines will be on Mars or the Moon, or we could mine tiny asteroids. Most everything that can be recycled will be, and anything that can't be is loaded into little canisters and shot into the sun. The whole world will be united, with no war, disease will be much rarer, and poverty won't be as extreme, although will be just as widespread. Most transportation will be through hover cars and high-speed magnetic rail trains. Settlements will exist on space stations, the Moon, and Mars.

Sounds fun!


----------



## VanSeaPor (Mar 12, 2005)

Metropolitan said:


> That's not really serious right ? Why Japan 2nd ? For the UAE to reach anything, it would have to become a United Arabia... Don't tell me you imagine that country of 2.5 million people could become a superpower...


In the far future (which is what we're talking about here) there'll be a HUGE metro area stretching from Dubai to Abu Dhabi. The waterfront has many skyscrapers over a kilometre high, and has been moved a whole ten kilometres outward since today. To get people away from the coast, a joint Emirates Government/Arabia Corporation (a megacorporation from the day) project had built an inland oasis and brand new city housing 20 million. The UAE will have 120 million people, but, as proved today, they are a force to be seriously reckoned with. For why would a nation with 2.5 million people be building the world's tallest tower, 705 metres into the sky?


----------



## Metropolitan (Sep 21, 2004)

VanSeaPor said:


> In the far future (which is what we're talking about here) there'll be a HUGE metro area stretching from Dubai to Abu Dhabi. The waterfront has many skyscrapers over a kilometre high, and has been moved a whole ten kilometres outward since today. To get people away from the coast, a joint Emirates Government/Arabia Corporation (a megacorporation from the day) project had built an inland oasis and brand new city housing 20 million. The UAE will have 120 million people, but, as proved today, they are a force to be seriously reckoned with. For why would a nation with 2.5 million people be building the world's tallest tower, 705 metres into the sky?


Skyscrapers don't make power. Otherwise Hong Kong would be the first superpower on earth. About the UAE getting from 2.5 million people to 120 million people, that could only be some kind of Emir's wet dream, but obviously you're joking.


----------



## VanSeaPor (Mar 12, 2005)

The USA has got about 300,000,000 people in about 250 years. If we take into account current growth trends, and my second post about Dubai comes true, it could very well happen. The UAE seems to have infinite money anyway.


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

The US got 300 million people on a huge territory, the UAE is a small country, and most of it is desert anyways


----------



## VanSeaPor (Mar 12, 2005)

Yes but most of the USA is sparse. Considering what's happening in Dubai, in the future there could be hundreds of mile-high towers along the emirate's coast.


----------



## Metropolitan (Sep 21, 2004)

VanSeaPor said:


> Yes but most of the USA is sparse. Considering what's happening in Dubai, in the future there could be hundreds of mile-high towers along the emirate's coast.


The strongest chances for countries to become superpowers are those who are already wide and populous.

India, China, Brazil, Russia, Europe (if it unites), The United States. All those have stronger chances to be more powerful than the UAE in 200 years. The only chance for the UAE to become a superpower would be for that country to unite in a United Arabia.


----------



## VanSeaPor (Mar 12, 2005)

Russia? Right. It has an economy comparable to a chainstore in the UK, I forgot it's name. I was thinking about the "United Arabia" idea, and if the Middle East is peaceful by then it may work.


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

no trend ever continues at a crazy pace.


----------



## gronier (Mar 2, 2005)

Los Angeles in 2050


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2006)

gronier said:


>


Road of my dreams


----------



## VanSeaPor (Mar 12, 2005)

gronier said:


> Los Angeles in 2050


I just hope LA doesn't turn out like that, the city would be declining fast if it did.


----------



## Butcher (Dec 13, 2004)

assuming that World War 3 doesn't errupt and we don't destroy ourselves in nuclear war, I think the future will be quite optomistic. Cities will be a neccessity with such a big population. We will find other ways of agriculture. But humans won't stay on the earth forever, eventually we will just run out of room. (and food)


----------



## VanSeaPor (Mar 12, 2005)

What I think will happen is some humans will go out and colonise other planets will most stay here. Who knows, we might even meet some aliens. To me, it would be a pretty lonely galaxy if we didn't.


----------



## Mosaic (Feb 18, 2005)

It's too far to predict what it will be or like but I hope that everything would develop in the way they should.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

VanSeaPor said:


> I just hope LA doesn't turn out like that, the city would be declining fast if it did.


or this


----------



## voxfan (Feb 2, 2006)

maybe we will then be still alive ,because i saw a documentation yesterday ,about a medicine which can make that the human beigins don´t die,it will be released in 20-70 years maybe ,it has to do with electronic rays and blood and dna and so on ,


----------



## dave8721 (Aug 5, 2004)

voxfan said:


> maybe we will then be still alive ,because i saw a documentation yesterday ,about a medicine which can make that the human beigins don´t die,it will be released in 20-70 years maybe ,it has to do with electronic rays and blood and dna and so on ,


If people didn't die don't you think we would have a bit of a populaiton problem on our hands?


----------



## Avens (Jan 19, 2006)

One thing i know about the future is that the UK will not unite with the rest of Europe. The British people would never stand for it. Unless there's a HUGE change of mindset, it'll never happen. Whilst the French, Germans, Italians etc. are all known to refer to themselves as Europeans, we are not. We're British (or in my case English) and we like to stick with that.


----------



## VanSeaPor (Mar 12, 2005)

dave8721 said:


> If people didn't die don't you think we would have a bit of a populaiton problem on our hands?


Yep, the world's population could double in just 20 years. And anyway the drug would only be affordable to the richest people in the world so there wouldn't be much chance of any of us taking it.


----------



## voxfan (Feb 2, 2006)

i mean then we will be able to live on the moon and everywhere in the near of our earth in space houses and so on


----------



## VanSeaPor (Mar 12, 2005)

In the very far future most inhabitable planets in the galaxy will colonised by humans and several other planets will be terraformed.


----------



## OtAkAw (Aug 5, 2004)

I hope we humans wont invent robots that can think for themselves, they might unite and annihilate our species. Kinda like what happened to The Matrix.


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

VanSeaPor said:


> In the very far future most inhabitable planets in the galaxy will colonised by humans and several other planets will be terraformed.


The galaxy is far to big for that to ever happen. The laws of physics makes it unlikely that we will ever travel far from our solar system.


----------



## VanSeaPor (Mar 12, 2005)

I think it could happen in several thousand years. Just like we can dig tunnels under mountains and bridges over water, it is possible that it can happen. I personally see nothing special about the speed of light, all it is is the speed that most electrimagnetic rays travel at.


----------



## TR-909+ (Jul 20, 2004)

Ghost in the shell


----------



## Taylorhoge (Feb 5, 2006)

HEARES WHAT I THINK I bealive the suburbs wont exist unless hybrids are further developed and fast energy efficant trains are developed cities like Pheonix,and Las Vegas will hav no water left and will be forced to pump out from the Pacific New York and other Eastern Seabored cities will haver to find a defensive sytem to help them agaist rising flood waters Seattle and Portland will have to the same for Tsunami's and earthquakes. The Carribean will have to develope artificial reefs from old super tankers to help keep reefs alive.Europe will have to worry about freezing itself to death.Tokyo and Hong Kong will have to deal with sprawl problems.


----------



## odegaard (Jul 27, 2004)

year 2250

Shanghai









entrance to Shinjuku Station









Wall Street, NY


----------



## OtAkAw (Aug 5, 2004)

^funny, instead of developing forwards, it went backwards!


----------



## Zaki (Apr 16, 2005)

^^ No i think thats more forward than it is backward. The buildings seem to be self sufficient and environmentally friendly which is the current trend in technology. I however hope we can build environmentally friendly cities a different way, one with super tall highrises and modern design's etc.


----------



## usernames suck (Jul 27, 2004)

has any one heard of the massive meteor that is suppose to hit Earth around 1930? I heard about this about 4 years ago on TV, haven't heard about it since. I don't know how true this is, but if it is, we are gone. I also once heard a massive meteor came dangerously close to the Earth and we found out 2 days after!


----------

